# Workouts in class?



## Brian S (Oct 22, 2007)

We do alot of non basic excercises in class,pushups,crunches,burpees, etc. We do alot in class and throughout class,no place specific. Sometimes less time is spent conditioning than others. 
 Class ranges from two to two and a half hours. I would say that the conditioning takes up about 30minutes on average. Some people feel that working out is for outside of class and class should focus more on technique,etc..
 I think it's a crucial part of a good karate class. If we did a class without pushups I would feel like something is missing.
How much excercise do you do in class? Do you think it should be a part of the routine or do you think the time could be used in another way?


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 23, 2007)

Our average adult class is about an hour and a half.  Generally 20-30 min is the workout, half hour for basics and kata and the last half hour is for sparring or self defence.

We too have had people say that the indiviudal workout should take place outside of the dojo.  But so many people don't have time once you factor in work, family, sleep, etc.  Plus, conditioning is a big part of most martial arts, technique is good, but on its own it's no good.​


----------



## harlan (Oct 23, 2007)

Our average class is about 2 hours...and it just isn't enough time to do everything. So, conditioning and strengthening are something one does outside of the dojo. In class, the warm-up/exercise portion varies in length, but is basically stretching and loosening the joints and followed by 'gong li' exercises.


----------



## searcher (Oct 23, 2007)

Warm-up then to the basics then to kata and self-defense.   Finish it off with some sparring.   A good portion of the workout should come from basics and kata.   You are in class to learn more than to workout.    If people are looking for a workout they should take Tae Bo.    For every hour in class you should train for 2 hours away form class.   IMO.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 23, 2007)

Coming up, calisthenics have always been a big part of practice.  I have difficulty separating the two intellectually.  It was also a major part of testing.  My opinion on that has changed over the years, though.

I guess it might depend on whether you consider the regular attendance to your school to be classes or practices...

When I was teaching in Iraq I had the benefit of my students being in the Army and already in good physical shape so I was able to just lead a quick warm up and stretch and then get right into practice.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 23, 2007)

I generally leave intense workouts for either special training or the individual; there's no way to teach & exercise at once, except that there is...

For calisthenics, I often try to use warmups as an opportunity to teach particular exercises tailored to the needs of my martial art, or exercises they may use on their own.  But... plenty of exercise is had in good drill, with lots of repitition.  And it's specific conditioning; they're exercising the same muscles in the same way that they'll use them to fight.

However, if I'm coaching someone for kickboxing, or as we prepare for our national tournament, I'll add appropriate conditioning to class sometimes. 

I"m just not willing to lose instructional time to do exercises...


----------



## Brian S (Oct 23, 2007)

> Plus, conditioning is a big part of most martial arts, technique is good, but on its own it's no good.


 
 This is the key point I was trying to make.

 Thanks! :ultracool


----------



## Brian S (Oct 23, 2007)

harlan said:


> Our average class is about 2 hours...and it just isn't enough time to do everything. So, conditioning and strengthening are something one does outside of the dojo. In class, the warm-up/exercise portion varies in length, but is basically stretching and loosening the joints and followed by 'gong li' exercises.


 

 Hi harlan!! 

 Could you explain the 'gong li' part of the class?

 Thanks!


----------



## chinto (Oct 23, 2007)

Brian S said:


> We do alot of non basic excercises in class,pushups,crunches,burpees, etc. We do alot in class and throughout class,no place specific. Sometimes less time is spent conditioning than others.
> Class ranges from two to two and a half hours. I would say that the conditioning takes up about 30minutes on average. Some people feel that working out is for outside of class and class should focus more on technique,etc..
> I think it's a crucial part of a good karate class. If we did a class without pushups I would feel like something is missing.
> How much excercise do you do in class? Do you think it should be a part of the routine or do you think the time could be used in another way?


 

usualy we don't do a lot of calistenics till after class. then normaly there are nuckle pushups, crunches and weights after a lot of times.


----------



## harlan (Oct 23, 2007)

Newbie here...so can't explain it well. 'Gong li' are a set of exercises that promote short power, and brought into Kimo Wall's Kodokan Goju through his association with Lui Chang/Feeding Crane (I think), and usually associated with Internal MA.

Two samples:










 


Brian S said:


> Hi harlan!!
> 
> Could you explain the 'gong li' part of the class?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## amyj (Oct 28, 2007)

We do a little bit of calisthenics during our warm-up period - core-strengthening stuff (some version of situps, and also pushups), and sometimes something aerobic like jumping jacks.  

How much we do of this has fluctuated over the years - for a while we did a series of pilates excercises with every class, which was awesome for core strength but took a long time.  

How many people do a full set of basics with every class? We used to; but don't anymore because of time constraints.


----------



## Zero (Oct 31, 2007)

Before moving, my previous club did not focus on cardio/fitness training in the dojo (it was a taken you would be doing this in your own time as much as practicable), warm ups and some light exercises to ensure you were warmed up to avoid kicking or grappling injuries and then into the skill training. 

Say about 10 mins warm up or stretching, 50 mins skills training, 50 mins sparring and then 30mins on kata.

My current club, which I do enjoy a lot with the high level of skilled fighters in it, spends at least 45mins each start on cardio before getting into sparring and then skills training. I personally feel this is way too much, with training at the dojo needing to be spent focusing on acquiring and perfecting skills and on gaining sparring and combat experience.  

It is the actual hard sparring that will give you your fight fitness and conditioning (both mental and physical).  As most of us will know, general cardio fitness is a good and essential base but is very different to fight fitness and the type of fitness required for specific types of tournaments where you have the constant mental and physical exhertion of facing an opponent and at times the nerve or adrenalin/mental factor also sapping off energy coupled with the possible pain and further sapping of injuries.


----------



## Fiendlover (Mar 3, 2008)

we do excercise sometimes depending on what teacher teaches that night but i dont think its a bad thing to do.  some people dont have time outside of class to excercise and instead when tey practice they focus on what needs to be done not the excercises.  i think excercises r crucial even if its only for a short time.  when i own my own studio im going to put a little more into excerising.


----------

